
Show HN: Tripetto – Visual editor and more for self-hosted forms and surveys - markvandenbrink
https://tripetto.com
======
markvandenbrink
We built Tripetto for developers, and call it a 'full-fledged form kit' for
both creating and deploying all kinds of forms neatly inside their
applications -- extra useful for forms and surveys with sophisticated flows,
and for staying independent of hosted tools like Typeform and SurveyMonkey.

Developers can drop our kit into their codebase and get everything they need:

\- A visual editor with self-organizing drawing board for creating forms
(works in any browser and supports both touch and mouse input);

\- A collector library to run the forms and surveys for gathering response in
a fully customizable front-end UI (templates for React, Angular, Material-UI
etc. available);

\- An SDK for developing customized form building blocks to extend Tripetto
well beyond its default capabilities. Docs, examples, boilerplates and more
included.

Tripetto is now available for anyone to use. We're excited to see what
developers will do with it. Let us know what you think and how we can improve.

